

Down goes Heroku! - thetrumanshow

Heroku.com itself is down right now, and a flurry of other apps. Wasn't just me:
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/heroku.com
======
tks
Yes <https://status.heroku.com/incident/276>

